
Brains of girls and boys are similar, producing equal math ability - thameera
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191108074852.htm
======
vixen99
The reported result (equal math ability) is old news. Parents in touch with
what happens at their kids' schools have known that for eons. They also know
that boys and girls mostly tend to have diverging targets, goals and ambitions
in life.

